# Okafor or Horward?



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

who is a better player Okafor or Horward


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

ronna_meade21 said:


> who is a better player Okafor or Horward


Why are you making so many threads!




Btw, its howard.


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

lol... howard is way way way better then okafor... whats the point


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

If you're talking about Dwight Howard, it's not even close. I wanted the guy to fail because felt picking him #1 overall was kind of a slap to the face of Okafor, his collegiate success at all. He showed me. If I had to pick any one player to build a franchise around today, it would be him.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Howard


----------



## luckylakers (Aug 10, 2005)

Charlotte_______ said:


> Howard


howard thats easy


----------



## Mc.Sweet_XQ (May 1, 2006)

Charlotte_______ said:


> Howard


Man,ain't you an Okafor supporter?Believe in your player.
Well,I'd say Howard is better,they are not on the same level.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

howard easily


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Mc.Sweet_XQ said:


> Man,ain't you an Okafor supporter?Believe in your player.
> Well,I'd say Howard is better,they are not on the same level.


Um yes, I do support Okafor. And I believe in him. But all you have to do is look at there numbers. Okafor has been injured more too, im not going to lie about my opinion.
Emeka Okafor
PPG 13.2
RPG	10.0
APG	1.2
SPG	.85
BPG	1.92
FG%	.415
FT%	.656
3P%	.000
MPG	33.6


Dwight Howard
PPG 15.8
RPG	12.5
APG	1.5
SPG	.79
BPG	1.40
FG%	.531
FT%	.595
3P%	.000
MPG	36.8


----------



## Mc.Sweet_XQ (May 1, 2006)

Charlotte_______ said:


> Um yes, I do support Okafor. And I believe in him. But all you have to do is look at there numbers. Okafor has been injured more too, im not going to lie about my opinion.


I admire ur frankness.Well, this is really complicated.I should warn you number is not everything


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

howard is better


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

howard handsdown.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

ronna_meade21 said:


> who is a better player Okafor or Horward


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Howard by many of miles , Howard is gonna be the best pf in the league in like 5 years


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

It's Howard.

Man, imagine Felton + Dwight. That could've produced championships.. or at least, division titles.
.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Okafor can't stay healthy. That alone warrants taking Howard over him.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Okafor


----------



## ziggy66 (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm just as big of a Bobcats fan as anybody else, but It would have to be Howard.
Emeka is going to develop into an All-Star caliber player but Dwight Howard is going to develop into a league MVP caliber player.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

JNice said:


> Okafor


liar


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

JNice said:


> Okafor


lol @ JNice


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Mc.Sweet_XQ said:


> Man,ain't you an Okafor supporter?Believe in your player.
> Well,I'd say Howard is better,they are not on the same level.


Believing in Okafor over Howard because he plays for Charlotte isn't realism, it's homering. If he's healthy, Okafor's going to be an excellent player, but that's a big if--and it still won't necessarily make him better than Dwight Howard. 

That said, I don't know that I'd be happy taking Howard either, if somebody wanted to give him to the Bobcats.

Laurie


----------

